# T-Track Super Savings Bundle



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody bought the T-Track bundle from Hartville Tool Co.
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/13277 its alittle different then the rest thats out there.
Plus they don't tell you how big it is. I'm interested in mini-t but from what I see out there both t-track and mini track are the same size? 3/4" wide by 3/8" high. I want to make some jigs and acouple fences…


----------



## mikeinmissouri (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought some from rockler, they make excellent jigs, I even routed some dado's in my router table and bolted some in there to adjust the fence. That looks like a better deal at hartvilletool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Surfin2, Try this site http://ttrackusa.com/
They have all the info and they are priced not to break the bank. I use their stuff all the time and love it. I am getting ready to start a drill press table project and have been amassing my supplies in preperation.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

second the t track usa - they have great deals


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

I am curious whether anyone has used these?










if they fit my ridgid saw, I thing they would be great for using on a crosscut sled…


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's the Hart Design Utili-Trak- http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11036 I was wondering if the bundle was the same, plus how big is the track. I've looked all around, this price can't be beat… I'd like to know what I'm getting… (3/4" wide by 3/8" ???)


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to put T-Track in my fence but I want the smallest T-Track out there… 
Mini T-Track is the same size as T-Track, it just takes a smaller bolt, there both 3/4" X 3/8" ...


----------

